# android - cellulari e non

## djinnZ

Devo cambiare cellulare e come sempre trovare un cellulare che faccia il cellulare e l'agenda è sempre più difficile.

Avrei trovato un cinesino (Sciphone N21 / General Mobile DSTL1) che sembra fare proprio al caso mio, doppia sim e personalizzabile.

Ma devo dire che non mi è molto chiaro il quadro android, personalizzazione del cellulare, compilazione di android (dicono che si possa averlo nativo anche sul pc) etc.

Da alcune parti trovo scritto che android sta mostrando un sacco di problemi proprio per quello che serve (avere costantemente sincronizzati recapiti ed agenda tra pc e cellulare, notare che specificare quali sono i contatti di lavoro ed in particolare quali sono gli ex-clienti è essenziale), deve connettersi a forza ad internet per usare le mappe, personalizzare il sistema è una operazione più contorta che con windozz, una volta personalizzato addio mappe, etc.

Grazie per ogni informazione e considerazione utile.

----------

## lordalbert

Ma sei interessato anche alle mappe (quindi navigazione satellitare)?

In ogni caso, io consiglierei un nokia, per la qualità e affidabilità dei prodotti.

Ultimamente sto informandomi un po' anche io, e ho le tue stesse esigenze: un cellulare che faccia da cellulare, e che abbia una buona agenda. Che non sia touchscreen. Sto orientandomi sul Nokia E52 (volendo c'è anche il E72, con tastiera qwerty, ma è un po' più grande) e il 6720.

E' di un paio di giorni fa la notizia che nokia rilascia software di navigazione e mappe, gratuitamente (e tomtom e garmin sono crollati del 10% in borsa  :Very Happy: ).

Dipende poi dalla qualità del sw di navigazione, ma potrebbe essere un'ottima alternativa gratuita ai navigatori satellitari, anche solo quando ti devi spostare a piedi in una grande città che non conosci.

Sulla sincronizzazione col computer non saprei dirti.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Io sull'Openmoko con android mi trovo abbastanza bene, purtroppo attualmente è la cosa che ci gira meglio sopra. 

Non posso dirti nulla su quanto riguarda la sincronizzazione in quanto utilizzando la versione opensource non ho un account google su cui fare il sync e non esistono applicazioni (attualmente) che lo facciano. Io per il momento mi limito a push e pull tramite cavo usb e adb (android debugger)

e mi copio da una parte all'altra i database in sqlite   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se ti può servire in portage c'è un simpatico 

```
eix android

[I] dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager

     Available versions:  (~)3!m (~)3-r1!m

     Installed versions:  3-r1!m(01:18:37 22/12/2009)

     Homepage:            http://developer.android.com

     Description:         Open Handset Alliance's Android SDK/

```

lo installi ed avvii la vm con dentro android. almeno lo tocchi quasi con mano.

----------

## djinnZ

Nokia mai più. Quella loro suite del piffero (devo lavorare in ambiente multi-piattaforma, mica siamo in un paese libero) fa schifo e la catalogazione dei numeri è un elemento fondamentale (e qui sono limitatissimi).

Non mi frega un accidente di fessbucc, non devo mandare video su yuotube e bimbomichiate simili.

E non mi voglio portare due telefoni appresso (quindi la doppia sim serve). E devo sincronizzare la rubrica ma ovviamente non voglio che il numero della mia ragazza o quello dei miei amici sia sulla rubrica dello studio.

E non voglio che una tipa con la quale sono uscito una sera mi rompa le scatole il giorno dopo mentre lavoro o vorrei poterla bannare dopo averla mollata (dato che non sono certo quel che si dice una persona calma ed accomodante periodicamente mi faccio prendere dai nervi e butto il cellulare).

E vorrei che quando chiamano con numero anonimo risponda in automatico mandandoli aff... o chiuda la conversazione senza consumare la batteria.

etc.

Altra cosa importante: in caso di verifica da parte dell'agenzia delle entrate/GdF la prima cosa è l'acquisizione della rubrica. Quindi è accuratamente raccomandato avere i recapiti ben catalogati come ex cliente/cliente mancato/amico/familiare etc.

Vale per tutti i non dipendenti.

Ma sembra che queste funzioni sia eresia chiederle in un telefono (l'unica cosa che sembra non evolvere mai è proprio la gestione della rubrica, guarda caso) quindi sto guardando al cellulare cinese per vedere se posso almeno far da me.

Ma sto leggendo che personalizzare questi cellulari android, anche per cose banali come agevolare la mia scarsa vista, è una operazione pazzesca.O che anche in presenza di una connessione wifi si connetta ad internet via GSM per sincronizzare etc.

La sincronia mi serve verso il pc in primis. E per varie ragioni (il grosso è per non rispondere) devo tenere in memoria oltre un migliaio di contatti.

Quindi il primo problema sono i limiti di android. Ma nei forum si discute solo di temi grafici e giochi.

Che vuol dire che con la versione opensource non c'è sincronia con gmail?

----------

## lucapost

Il nokia n900 è debian base, potessi spendere prenderei quello, anche se ho sentito che un suo punto debole è proprio la rubrica: non tanto la sincronizzazione e la catalogazione, ma il software di ricerca.

----------

## Ic3M4n

vuol dire che te lo scarichi, lo installi (io sull'OM) e poi lo usi. però non hai un account google su cui fare il sync dei contatti. Almeno... questo è quanto si evince leggendo in giro. io non sono ancora riuscito a sincronizzarli.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi stai dicendo che android è una fregatura, chiuso quanto gli altri os.

Quindi tanto vale che compro due schifezze da 20 euro e mi rassegno ad essere scocciato e ricomprarle ogni volta che perdo le staffe perché non esiste un cellulare utile.

A parte il fatto che non ho intenzione di spendere più di un centinaio di euro.

Sono contento.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Il sistema operativo è aperto. I sorgenti sono disponibili per quasi tutte le applicazioni. Le uniche cose chiuse sono i servizi accessori, quelli che servono per accedere ai server google e sincronizzare i dati. 

Per il resto puoi fare tutto. Mandare e ricevere email, telefonare (ma và) messaggi etc etc. non so come vada con gli mms, francamente me ne infischio. non mi servono.

In ogni caso se compri un telefono con montato android hai anche la sincronizzazione. L'hai comprato. 

Io l'ho scaricato e montato su un OM. Onestamente è molto meglio delle varie Qtopia, Om2007 8 9 e quant'altro.

----------

## CarloJekko

1) IO sono felice possessore di android, solo che in effetti uso solo ed esclusivamente gmail e la sua rubrica, quindi no ho problemi di sincronizzazione. Per il resto c'è opensync (SyncML).

2) E si purtroppo le mappe non funzionano senza internet.

3)Google è aperto fino ad un certo punto; quando si tratta dei suoi assets primari (youtube,gmail, maps, etc...) l'open va a farsi friggere (v. controversia cyanogen-mod che non include più tali sw e per aveli devi fare un casotto).

Se vuoi spendere poco ed avere un buon prodotto, c'è htc tattoo (sui 250 euro) ma che ha tutte le caratteristiche per essere uno smart-phone di buon livello. Ciao !

----------

## MajinJoko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> A parte il fatto che non ho intenzione di spendere più di un centinaio di euro.

 

Beh, allora lascia perdere.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   A parte il fatto che non ho intenzione di spendere più di un centinaio di euro. 
> 
> Beh, allora lascia perdere.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

... a telefono, ovviamente.

Se prendo il tattoo (come prezzo ci siamo, quello che ho visto andrebbe a costare gli stessi soldi) me ne servono due ed ho girato tutti i negozi del circondario dove mi vogliono solo rifilare il magic (brand vodaphone), tra l'altro.

necessità: due numeri di telefono differenti, rubrica sincronizzata, valida gestione delle tipologie di contatti, valida gestione della blacklist (insomma devo evitare di trovarmi il telefono scaricato a furia di squillare a vuoto su numero anonimo).

optional: mappe, controllo remoto del pc, cavolate varie.

E vorrei evitare problemi come il dovermi collegare ad internet per ogni sciocchezza, con le attuali tariffe non è possibile e non voglio stipulare contratti, continuo ad usare le prepagate semplici (e quella della scheda 2 la rinjnovo ogni anno per cambiare numero). Quella volta ogni tanto che sono fuori e voglio segnare un appuntamento o vedere se sono cambiati passi, ma normalmente non ne ho necessità.

Difetti (a quel che ho sentito, ma sono molto scettico, mi sembrano più idiozie da fanboy iphone/nokia) per android: problemi con gli auricolari e simili(con htc vanno solo quelli di htc e neppure tutti etc.), una volta modificato il sistema è impossibile installare le applicazioni e la sincronia con google, la modifica del sistema è un incubo, non è sempre possibile, toccare cose la gestione delle chiamate e simili è il peggio che si possa concepire, la sincronia è farraginosa e rischia sempre di partire la connessione ad internet volenti o nolenti.

In particolare per il tattoo si dice che non sia personalizzabile per niente al momento.

E non è possibile ripristinare il telefono allo stato originale.

Ho fatto un giro dei forum italiani e dato uno sguardo a quelli stranieri ma sembra che si parli solo di loghi temi e suonerie e nient'altro.

In generale l'idea di piazzare una mod fatta da altri non mi piace più di tanto, sarà il mio esser quasi ex utente gentoo ed ex from scratch che mi fa ragionare così. Preferirei compilare tutto da me.

vero o falso?

Se prendo il tattoo c'è modo di piazzargli vicino un altro cellulare da poco per gestire sms e chiamate? (soffro di allergia congenita al t9)

----------

## CarloJekko

- il magic branded vodafone ha molta meno ram

- ti consiglio di lasciare l'os che troverai installata, è la più stabile e veloce presente. 

- Ho cambiato decine di mod, mai avuto problemi e passare da l'una ha l'altra non è complicatissimo (ho il magic di tim)

- secondo me compilare android da zero è inutile, dato che non puio avere performance migliori di quello precompilato

- l'auricolare funge benissimo (bluetooth e con cavo) anche non htc

- http://www.androidiani.com/forum/ questo è il miglior forum di android presente. prova a chiedere li per le altre cose

Il tatto costa poco per questo lo consiglio, altrimenti lo sciphone è altrettanto buono. non so però se va android sopra.

----------

## spillo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> vuol dire che te lo scarichi, lo installi (io sull'OM) e poi lo usi. però non hai un account google su cui fare il sync dei contatti. Almeno... questo è quanto si evince leggendo in giro. io non sono ancora riuscito a sincronizzali.

 Ti dirò, io su openmoko ho Android perfettamente sincronizzato con gmail: posta, gtalk e contatti completi di immagine e tutte le informazioni... tra l'altro ad ogni connessione avviene la reciproca sincronizzazione fra account google e android (e viceversa)... se vuoi domani ti linko la guida (ora sono proprio su android, è un casino trovarla)...

Comunque, per vil topic, android ha un'usabilità fantastica ed il sync con l'account google è stracomodo, quindi se ne hai la possibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

come siamo con la durata della batteria con android su openmoko?

----------

## Ic3M4n

@spillo: grazie mille

@lucapost: la durata della batteria dell'openmoko non è un granchè, se non lo iberni puoi tenerlo acceso diciamo intorno alle 8, 10 ore. se lo iberni arrivi anche ad un paio di giorni, dipende da quant'è l'uso che ne fai.

----------

## spillo

Questa è la guida che ho seguito: http://wiki.telefoninux.org/doku.php?id=guida:mettere_market_e_sync_su_android

Dà per scontate alcune cose quindi a volte mi sono un po' fermato, in caso chiedi pure  :Wink: 

Per la batteria confermo, non dura granché...

----------

## lucapost

scusate, ma cosa vuol dire in standby? in questa modalità è comunque possibile ricevere le notifiche di email, chiamate e sms?

----------

## spillo

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> scusate, ma cosa vuol dire in standby? in questa modalità è comunque possibile ricevere le notifiche di email, chiamate e sms?

 sì certo, ricevi notifica per qualunque cosa, però (almeno sul moko) si spegne il wi fi, cosa tra l'altro normale, quando esce dallo stand by si riaggancia automaticamente all'ap di prima...

----------

## djinnZ

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> - il magic branded vodafone ha molta meno ram

 questo è universalmente noto ma me lo vogliono rifilare lo stesso, era per chiarire l'ambito. *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> - ti consiglio di lasciare l'os che troverai installata, è la più stabile e veloce presente.
> 
> - Ho cambiato decine di mod, mai avuto problemi e passare da l'una ha l'altra non è complicatissimo (ho il magic di tim)
> 
> - secondo me compilare android da zero è inutile, dato che non puio avere performance migliori di quello precompilato

 Continuo a non fidarmi, ed ho letto che c'è un sacco di immondizia da levare (mi infastidisce anche dover scorrere un elenco di applicazioni inutili, in genere il telefono preferisco poterlo usare senza guardare, per quelle due o tre cose che ci faccio). *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> - http://www.androidiani.com/forum/ questo è il miglior forum di android presente. prova a chiedere li per le altre cose

 se questo è il meglio...  :Crying or Very sad:   *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Il tatto costa poco per questo lo consiglio, altrimenti lo sciphone è altrettanto buono. non so però se va android sopra.

 quidice di si ma pare che ci siano problemi di recovery. Cavi dedicati non ne servono vero?

----------

## Ic3M4n

@spillo: fico... funge. ho ancora qualche problemino che non ho capito. nel caso ti scrivo in privato per non zozzare ulteriormente questo thread.

grazie della segnalazione.

----------

## CarloJekko

ho appena messo l'ultima cyanogen mod, sull'htc magic. E una scheggia. su quel forum è spiegato come metterla... fammi sapere la tua scelta!

----------

